# Canadians



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

So are all you Canadians just kind of laughing at all us "US Americans" with all this SCHIP/Cigar Tax ranting?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I mean, you guys are already where we are headed. You guys have the government healthcare, the high tobacco taxes. You guys need to let us know how you deal with this stuff, cuz it is definitely coming down here.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually, they're all frantically trying to find someplace besides the USA to buy cigars from... <G>


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Actually, they're all frantically trying to find someplace besides the USA to buy cigars from... <G>


Do you suppose it will get harder for U.S. people to get stuff shiped in internationally? From what I have heard, it appears to be pretty easy right now. So all we'll have to do is order from Costa Rica or something?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Do you suppose it will get harder for U.S. people to get stuff shiped in internationally? From what I have heard, it appears to be pretty easy right now. So all we'll have to do is order from Costa Rica or something?


A few boxes at a time, there's no real problem... If you get caught all it means is getting a copy of "The Letter" and having the sticks confiscated... Most vendors will guarantee shipment, meaning they'll re-ship if it gets "lost" along the way.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't know about you guys but I think its stock up time!
go out and buy boxes of all the smokes you love.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

I aint laughing.. I buy 99.% of my cigars from the states and am just getting comfortable doing so. This just means I'm gonna have to find somewhere else to get them from.
I've never had a package confiscated.. they just tax the crap out of it. But you can have it sent back to the sender, for free I think..and then they can try again..or usually give you a refund.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

louistogie said:


> I don't know about you guys but I think its stock up time!
> go out and buy boxes of all the smokes you love.


...or shop for real estate "down South".


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

kass said:


> I aint laughing.. I buy 99.% of my cigars from the states and am just getting comfortable doing so. This just means I'm gonna have to find somewhere else to get them from.
> I've never had a package confiscated.. they just tax the crap out of it. But you can have it sent back to the sender, for free I think..and then they can try again..or usually give you a refund.


So, do most Canadians try to work around the system there, or do most just pay the higher prices, or what?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> ...or shop for real estate "down South".


Or that lol.
But I'm going to stock up soon.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Or that lol.
> But I'm going to stock up soon.


To stock up anymore, I'd have to get a serious humidor. I have about 700 sticks now, and my humi is stuffed. Unfortunately, if I stopped buying cigars, that wouldn't last me all that long - a year maybe.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> So, do most Canadians try to work around the system there, or do most just pay the higher prices, or what?


I really don't know anyone that seriously smokes cigars, except the fellow members here and on other boards; and my uncle. He mostly deals with the prices, he also makes pretty good money. But he doesn't have a huge stash. Just kinda buys and then smokes em. There are B&Ms here and there, not nearly as many as in the states..so ppl do buy obviously...I just can't afford it. I once saw a rolly for $5+!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Every single time the US government comes up with a scheme that makes part of our existing way of life either illegal or highly taxed, easy methods of getting around the government arise shortly thereafter. And there's always a certain amount of running around in circles along the way... Bottom line is that this isn't anything serious enough for me to permanently leave the country because of it, and I *will* find one of those ways to get around this, should it become the new law of the land. Any who want to call me criminal for taking this stance are free to do so...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Every single time the US government comes up with a scheme that makes part of our existing way of life either illegal or highly taxed, easy methods of getting around the government arise shortly thereafter. And there's always a certain amount of running around in circles along the way... Bottom line is that this isn't anything serious enough for me to permanently leave the country because of it, and I *will* find one of those ways to get around this, should it become the new law of the land. Any who want to call me criminal for taking this stance are free to do so...


I would have a lot of guilt about "breaking the law", but if I was going to, this would probably be the one thing that would make me do it - just because it is so inherently unfair.

I guess the other approach is to get really excited about really cheap bundles...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Another question for you guys up in Canada. With the government running the healthcare system, is there any sort of penalty for being a smoker?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I would have a lot of guilt about "breaking the law", but if I was going to, this would probably be the one thing that would make me do it - just because it is so inherently unfair.
> 
> I guess the other approach is to get really excited about really cheap bundles...


Indignation at unfair taxation is one of the things that STARTED America into the war for independence. I would much prefer being a criminal than paying what I feel is a ridiculously unfair tax aimed at a particular minority population of this country. What will happen here is the tax will be a complete failure, and will be repealed after four years... The sad part will be the amount of small businesses that go belly-up during that time. But quite possibly this could be the real goal of this tax anyway...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Indignation at unfair taxation is one of the things that STARTED America into the war for independence. I would much prefer being a criminal than paying what I feel is a ridiculously unfair tax aimed at a particular minority population of this country. What will happen here is the tax will be a complete failure, and will be repealed after four years... The sad part will be the amount of small businesses that go belly-up during that time. But quite possibly this could be the real goal of this tax anyway...


If I hear any more church-lady types quip that I should just stop smoking if I don't like the tax, I will explode. Besides the obvious fact that they take pleasure in my discomfort and they get to feel all superior, it is aggravating that I will be financing their handout to the irresponsible and supporting more single mom's who can "do without a man". Sure you can, as long as we all support you.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Another question for you guys up in Canada. With the government running the healthcare system, is there any sort of penalty for being a smoker?


No there's not


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> No there's not


That surprises me a little, because it is a standard talking point here that smokers "are a drain on the system" in the U.S.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> That surprises me a little, because it is a standard talking point here that smokers "are a drain on the system" in the U.S.


So is poverty, lazy people, drugs, war, etc. it all depends on who is pointing the finger.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> To stock up anymore, I'd have to get a serious humidor. I have about 700 sticks now, and my humi is stuffed. Unfortunately, if I stopped buying cigars, that wouldn't last me all that long - a year maybe.


It looks like you have some work to do.
You could always get a huge tupperdor and fill it up with boxes.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

louistogie said:


> It looks like you have some work to do.
> You could always get a huge tupperdor and fill it up with boxes.


Maybe we should start a contest based on the date the President caves in and signs the bill. The Dems are going to hound him and anyone who opposes the bill using the argument they are opposing the children. Given the fervor of the election season that is just swinging into full gear, it seems like the Republicans will have to accept this gross expansion.



> Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-San Francisco) vowed to keep sending the legislation back to Bush until he relented. "This fight will not end this week or next," she said. "This legislation will haunt him again and again and again. . . . We will continue to work in a bipartisan fashion to put bills on the president's desk and see how long he can hold a veto-proof majority."


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

kass said:


> I aint laughing.. I buy 99.% of my cigars from the states and am just getting comfortable doing so. This just means I'm gonna have to find somewhere else to get them from...


I agree! I buy just about all my cigars from the States...and if the insane taxes go ahead in the States, I'll just get them from somewhere else. Do I feel guilty about that? No...it's an unfair and unjustified taxation in my opinion and I have no problem getting my cigars outside the country.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

It will be a winning arguement with your significant other though. "Honey, I buy a $hitload now or it's going to be more expensive later." It's kind of like cigars will be "on sale" until the tax goes into effect.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Labman said:


> I agree! I buy just about all my cigars from the States...and if the insane taxes go ahead in the States, I'll just get them from somewhere else. Do I feel guilty about that? No...it's an unfair and unjustified taxation in my opinion and I have no problem getting my cigars outside the country.


Exactly how I feel..


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Maybe we should start a contest based on the date the President caves in and signs the bill. The Dems are going to hound him and anyone who opposes the bill using the argument they are opposing the children. Given the fervor of the election season that is just swinging into full gear, it seems like the Republicans will have to accept this gross expansion.


Lets do it man. I can't stand how narrow minded people are.
They don't take time to try and understand, if I was the President I would 
tell all of those fools straight up (all you mother ****as are stupid!)

I guess the trading section will become a lot more popular in this forum.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Such language.........


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Forty-four percent (44%) of American adults say that health care services should be made available for free to all Americans.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/rasmussen/20070926/pl_rasmussen/healthcare20070926

Yeah! Let those rich people pay for it. Right? While we're at it, I think gasoline, electricity, and bourbon should be free too.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think it should be free, but i don't think it should go to all these damm illegal aliens either... People just popping in from all over the damm world and getting free mdeical and welfare, just makes my ass tighten up. Free medical care no, affordable medical care yes...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Forty-four percent (44%) of American adults say that health care services should be made available for free to all Americans.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/rasmussen/20070926/pl_rasmussen/healthcare20070926
> 
> Yeah! Let those rich people pay for it. Right? While we're at it, I think gasoline, electricity, and bourbon should be free too.


I agree with you, John.
Man I just don't like the way they focus on tobacco, why not tax candy bars?
they would make way more money off that, the kids would be paying for there own heath care.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> I don't think it should be free, but i don't think it should go to all these damm illegal aliens either... People just popping in from all over the damm world and getting free mdeical and welfare, just makes my ass tighten up. Free medical care no, affordable medical care yes...


I'd say my medical insurance is pretty darn affordable right now. I don't pay any premiums. Somehow, I don't think that so-called "free" healthcare is going to be cheaper for me. But then again, I have this silly notion that I should work for a living.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Why stop with just free healthcare for Americans? I bet those folks over in Africa would like free healthcare too. We'll just have the government pay for it.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh i agree brother with you 100%. My point is there is enough free crap in America now.. We (taxpayers) can't afford anymore free shit...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> We (taxpayers) can't afford anymore free shit...


Give that man a prize! You nailed it in seven words.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Instead of a prize i'll take a cigar.....


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Word!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

mansonicman said:


> Instead of a prize i'll take a cigar.....


Oh. Well, under the new system, cigars are not allowed. Sorry. You see, that is a drain on the system.


----------

